# Help With Studio Layout.



## R-AKA (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Guys!
I'm new to this forum. I'm hoping you could help.
I have some space in my shed and wish to build a studio in there. I must warn you that I have limited space.
Please see the attached images:
Shed





Floor Plan
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/2976/shedplan.jpg

I just need advice on:

The best way to utilize the space

Painting the shed white OR adding pure white drapes around the space

Getting a Backdrop/Frame OR drilling a secure frame into the wall
This is the only space I have. 
The shed is also a place for storage. 
I just want it to look professional enough for paid work. 
I was thinking of hanging drapes around the sides so the 'junk' around the space is not visible. Unfortunately there's no other place to put this junk! 
Also, for somebody starting out in Studio Photography, would the Lencarta range suffice? I'm thinking the Smart Flash range here:
http://www.lencarta.com/lighting-store/smartflash-range[/URL]
Any help would be great!
Thank you


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2010)

yes, in small space, a 150 watt-second monolight will be enough power for most d-slr photography at apertures in the f/13 to f/5.6 range. Backgrounds can be hung from hooks screwed into the wall studs. Drapes hung around the edges of the room, to allow you to hide stores boxes behind them would make sense. In a small space, I would not paint the walls white, but rather a medium gray color. White can actually be TOO-reflective when working in tight spaces.


----------



## flyingember (Dec 27, 2010)

you want to use a shed and look professional...

be honest with yourself.  pick one

you also need to take a step backwards and realise that you're crazily limiting yourself with that setup.  I have a 10 foot wide piece of fabric and I want more width.


----------



## R-AKA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Derrell.

Flyingember, I guess I want to construct a studio that I can build my portfolio in. Also I want to learn more about studio lighting. Reading books, going to courses is all well enough but I need the hands on experience.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 27, 2010)

> I just want it to look professional enough for paid work.



I wouldn't be concerned with this until you've got that entire room cleared out, purchased at least $500 in lighting equipment, spent a great deal of time learning about photography, and know what you're doing. The shed should be an okay place to start, just don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## reanna (Oct 10, 2011)

I HAVE A 29X13 ROOM BUT THE CELINGS ARE 9 FEET IN THE CENTER DOWN TO 7 FEET ON THE SIDES. I AM THINKING I COULD MAKE THIS WORK TO SET UP ME A PHOTOGRAPHY ROOM. HOWEVER I AM NOT LOOKING TO TURN PRO I AM JUST NEEDING HELP IN WHAT I NEED TO GET TO SET IT UP.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 10, 2011)

reanna said:


> I HAVE A 29X13 ROOM BUT THE CELINGS ARE 9 FEET IN THE CENTER DOWN TO 7 FEET ON THE SIDES. I AM THINKING I COULD MAKE THIS WORK TO SET UP ME A PHOTOGRAPHY ROOM. HOWEVER I AM NOT LOOKING TO TURN PRO I AM JUST NEEDING HELP IN WHAT I NEED TO GET TO SET IT UP.



Why are you yelling at them?  Hit the "CAP LOCK" button again:thumbup:


----------

